# Hanging Pictures Or Posters?



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Have a new outback 5th wheel toy hauler. My better half wants to put up some small pictures and possibly a poster on the wall in my roos garage!

Whats the best way to do this on the inside? The walls seems kind of lite, not something I want to put a nail or screw into. We thought maybe velcro strips so we could rotate pictures. Or maybe some of the double sided tape stuff that comes off the wall with no marks. But then was worries in the velcro or tape would come off the wall and remove some of that wall material(whatever it is)

Anyone hang things up like pictures? How ya do it?


----------



## beachbackers (Aug 2, 2008)

forceten said:


> Have a new outback 5th wheel toy hauler. My better half wants to put up some small pictures and possibly a poster on the wall in my roos garage!
> 
> Whats the best way to do this on the inside? The walls seems kind of lite, not something I want to put a nail or screw into. We thought maybe velcro strips so we could rotate pictures. Or maybe some of the double sided tape stuff that comes off the wall with no marks. But then was worries in the velcro or tape would come off the wall and remove some of that wall material(whatever it is)
> 
> Anyone hang things up like pictures? How ya do it?


We also have a fifth wheel and have tried to put up things on the walls. Double sided tape
has not worked for us. We put a sign above the refrig and it kept falling off. A hook with the tape has worked with a picture. Good luck.

Coley


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The 3M hooks work and the vinyl will not pull off the wall when you remove them. If you want to make a permanent installation then hollow wall anchors work great. The wall void is 1" and the wall sheeting is 3/16, you just use the short anchors and you can hang most anything that you would hang in your house. The biggest issue is if you hang a picture with a single point it will allow the picture to swing and move while you tow. This can damage the wall.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Nevermind


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

prevish gang said:


> I"ve never used the hooks for the reason Andy mentioned, but 3M does make a velcro product that is amazing and I used it on everything. I have never had to take the pictures off for traveling or anything. Depending upon the size and weight of the picture determines how many strips you use, but the instructions on the package help you gauge that.
> 
> Darlene


X2


----------

